
Side Project for Sale – Laravel Collections - skadimoolam
https://1kprojects.com/project/laravelcollectionscom
======
burlesona
Don’t know about this particular project, but the 1k Projects website is cool.
Is there something like this but for a little higher price range - like
$20k-200k?

~~~
skadimoolam
Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes there's TransferSlot and even 1kproject allows
projects above projects that are worth more than 1k

